# Oh dear .... what's wrong here ? pic heavy



## yyoung

Oh god the jobs we have to do eh ?

Was cleaning out today and I always weigh and check over at same time. Checking over this buck I spotted this with his willy..... like a lump of yellow coming out...quite large.

I gently eased it out and it was the size of a very large fat grain of rice (like pudding rice). Finished cleaning tank and then gave him another once over and then he just peed everywhere. It was like Niagra Falls. Do you think this poor little boy has had a blockage and I've got it out ? He looks very miserable and is very quiet.

Any opinions or advice please ?


----------



## SarahY

That looks like a penis plug (proteinaceous plug) which is made from a build up of sperm in the urethra. I imagine he's only looking miserable because his little bladder was so full and painful, but penis plugs can lead to infections if they're not removed in time, so keep an eye on him and take him to the vets if he's not fully back to normal tomorrow.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Mighty Mice Mousery

hmmmmm... Im here only a couple of hrs... and already Im learning new things.... is the penile plug a common occurence and should I keep a sharp eye out for them from my litters to come... or are they relatively self regulated and only happen occasionally??

MMM


----------



## yyoung

Good question ?

Now that I have 15 boys :shock: I will need to know about 'boy' hygeine. I'm so pleased I decided to clean out today.... normally don't do it until the weekend. Going to be obsessed with checking their willys now. Is there anything that can be done to avoid this happening ?


----------



## SarahY

Hey,

How is the poor little lad feeling now? Apart from embarrassed at having his genitals splashed up over the internet 

Nothing at all can be done to prevent penile plugs, so just don't worry about it! I've had hundreds of male rats and mice throughout my life and I've only ever seen it once, and that one rat never had it again.

One thing worth knowing about it is that if you can gently tease the plug out yourself and the mouse isn't that bothered then there very likely won't be an infection. If the mouse squeals in pain when the area is touched it will need to be removed by a vet and an antibiotic course started immediately. This scenario is EXTREMELY rare though as most owners will spot it before it gets that serious. Along with my rat, I've known of only three others that have had penis plugs and they were all removed by the owners and had no further problems.

The things we do for them... :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## NaomiR

SarahY said:


> I've had hundreds of male rats and mice throughout my life and I've only ever seen it once, and that one rat never had it again.


......then you should consider yourself VERY luck to have even seen such a phemonima :lol:

poor little man hope he's on the mend - and well done you for going above and beyond


----------



## yyoung

Actually my little fella is not doing so great. This plug thing is here again and try as I might I have been unable to get this one out. I am looking for suggestions as to how I might manage this.

Also he has developed a head tilt and an odd walking pattern so I can only assume he has an infection.










His tummy is wet because I was trying with warm wet q tips to try and ease it out.

Anyone .... anything I can do ?


----------



## yyoung

Right ..... this is what I've tried...

Dunking him in warm water.... thought it might soften things up a bit. Putting olive oil around his bits and gently teasing it out but now I think I look like I've brought half his insides out ...

I am getting desperate. This mouse is poorly.



















Help !!!


----------



## SarahY

I've never seen that happen before so I don't know how to deal with it. The only thing I can suggest is get him to the vet asap to get it removed and get some antibiotics into him as he won't last very long if he's unable to wee.

Good luck with him xx

Sarah xxx


----------



## yyoung

I have eventually got it off. I've given him some Septrin. Problem is now I can't get his willy to go back in. I am hoping if I leave him alone it will go back in.

I don't expect this poor thing to make it to the morning. He is so very very sick. Very unsteady on his feet and with a head tilt. If anyone has any suggestions I would be grateful. Do you think I should put him back with his brothers ? or make him a comfy box all of his own ?


----------



## SarahC

If your mouse has survived I think he would be better with the body heat from the others.I have a small reptile heatmat which I keep for poorly or orphaned animals.They aren't expensive and can make all the difference to small animals.I've never had a mouse with an infection caused by a plug but I've had a few that have had damaged swollen penis' that they have been unable to retract.All eventually did return to normal.It doesn't sound to optimistic for yours.I really hate that moment when you've tried to save something but when you get up in the morning and check with your heart in your mouth they have gone.Hope hes survived for you.


----------



## yyoung

He is still here but looking dreadful. I put him on his own last night with lots of white toilet paper as I wanted to see if he is weeing. He isn't. Thats very worrying. Also he is walking with his head so far to one side that if he goes too fast he kind of corkscrews. He looks like death warmed up if I am honest. Every time I look in on him he is eating though. The end of his willy (which is still out and very red) has gone crusty. Should I clean that off because obviously he wont be able to pee through that as its very hard.

Sorry to be so graphic. I gave him some more septrin which he took really well. Still I'm never quite sure how much he has taken and whether or not is it enough. Is his head tilt caused by infection ? Why would he have this again after only 2 days ? Is it maybe that the plug went all the way up the tube and I only got some of it out on Thursday ?


----------



## sommy

I am probably completely wrong but doens't a head tilt = ear infection?


----------



## yyoung

I thought that as well.... or neurological (like after a stroke). Maybe the infection has spread right through his little body ? Either way the septrin should sort the infection out. I'm hoping once the infection dies down.... if I keep his willy end free from crusty hard stuff then we may make progress .... but I am trying to keep realistic.


----------



## SarahC

I don't think in this case the head tilt is ear mites.Brain damage bought on by a stroke as you said is more likely.10 out of 10 for trying your best for him


----------



## yyoung

Well he is still here.

Problem I am habing is that I cannot get his willy to retract. I have been giving him antibiotics and keeping his man bits from going hard or crusty. I've also been coating his man bits in olive oil but it is still out. Don't think he can pee yet and he is looking very poorly.

Do you think if you look hard you can see a tiny droplet of pee coming out ?


















Looking very very miserable....


----------



## yyoung

sorry wrong pic ....

can you see a drop of wee


----------



## yyoung

I can't quite believe photobucket have deleted that image for violation of their terms of use.

What on earth can that be about..... surely not because it is a picture of my mouses willy ?

Anyway .... the little guy is still here. I think his willy is looking less red but it is still out. He still looks terrible but I think the infection is subsiding. I am keeping on with the antibiotics and giving him water. He took a 1ml of water this morning. Does that sound normal or too much or too little. He seems to be eating well. I did put in for him some mealworm crumble and he loves it to the point where he is eating that and hardly touching the rest. Maybe it's because he is so unwell and the pieces are tiny.

I am looking for some pearls of wisdom please .... come on .... this little guy needs you ......


----------



## dangermouse

Not sure how correct this is but I read somewhere a mouse needs about 5ml of water per day (if it is right he had a good drink this morning) so well done on all your hard work keeping him going ... sounds like your winning too


----------



## dangermouse

might av been on this site :lol:


----------



## Mighty Mice Mousery

awwwww....

poor little blighter....  all I can sugest is to make him a comfy little pad all his own and allow visitations in short durrations durring his awake time... you never know when infection is involved as to weather it could spread amongst the others... even if its unlikely... I would still give him a respite from the others and keep him under observation till he is better able to move around and deal with his peers... hes gotta be feeling a bit exposed.. especially if his tender parts arent following the normal paterns... just my thoughts on the issue...

good luck... and send the little fella some love and support from us...

MMM


----------



## Loganberry

I personally wouldn't keep a mouse in this condition alive - he's obviously very ill, and even though you obviously care for him a lot, he's got to be in pain, from the problem and also the treatments you're giving him (done out of love for him of course, but they aren't pleasant for a mouse!).


----------



## NaomiR

I think you're doing a wonderful job for the little man and I also think it's brilliant to give him every chance of survival, real test of love this one 

I'm sorry I haven't kept mice long enough to offer any helpful advice but love and attention (obviously) goes a long way, best of luck.


----------



## yyoung

I must admit that if I had been able to get hold of someone to put him out of his misery on Sat I would have done it. Personally I cannot bring myself to do it.

Now that he has made it through a couple of days it seems almost a crime to kill him as he is looking better.....

He doesn't appear to be in pain although he looks thoroughly miserable so what do I know if he is in pain or not.

Spoken to the vet and if his man parts aren't back in by tomorrow then I've to take him down. His bits are def less red and less swollen so hopefully it may go back in on its own.... fingers crossed. The head tilt has eased off quite a bit so I am assuming that means the infection is going.


----------



## yyoung

Just thought I would let you all know that this little man died last Thursday. Almost a year after this penis plug problem. He then went on to stop eating and I hand syringe fed him (yes even through the night every 4 hours !!!) right up until the night he died. He had several vets trips and he reassured me that he seemed fine and that he had just gotten used to me hand feeding him but he just wouldn't feed himself.

Anyway.... as much of a hardship it was sticking to the feeding routine I do really believe that he was happy and he really loved me. He used to get so much attention that I guess that is why he was happy.

I miss him..... he was great.... such a sweet little man


----------



## julieszoo

Blimey - I admire your dedication :shock: Sorry you lost your special little one.


----------



## unicorn

wow that really is admirable dedication. You certainly went above and beyond for him.


----------

